# Honey "Fridge"



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Put em in the freezer (not the fridge) ........no crystallization


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

From my experience with comb honey, I would think cold, not heat, would better prevent granulation. Store the bottles in a freezer?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I know it depends on your nectar sources, but just keeping it in the house at stable room temps keeps mine from granulating for a long time. Out in the temp swings of the garage not so long. So, i've been thinking of the same thing more or less - an old freezer with a light bulb just to have stable temps.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I've done both (freezer and warmer). The freezer is easier. The warmer set to run from 90-95 degrees will keep honey liquid for a year at least. That's as long as I've tried. You need a good thermostat. I got my first one from somewhere on the internet. It's harder to set and only goes to 100 degrees and you turn a dial to get as close as you can on a little scale. I got the other from Tim Arheit (I think) and it's real nice. It has digital settings and was all wired up when it showed up at my door.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

We built a simple box (holds drums) insulated and heated with a 25.00 wal mart space heater...... total cost 75.00


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

I use an old 400 liter "all in one" freezer laid on it back (no shelves). I have three light bulbs in it. one on one switch, two in the other switch. I can have 1,2,or 3 globes running. I also have a reasonable fan running to move the air. With plastic bottles put them away from the globes so no radiant heat. It works OK . I also use an indoor/outdoor thermometer to keep an eye on the temp. Wish I had a thermostat. 

Have fun

Geoff


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

The consensus appears to be either freezing or approaching 100 degrees. Any other data?

I would consider the freezing, but freezing seems to offer no remediation for already crystallizing honey, am I correct?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I missed one part of your question... super delayed granulation is achived by flash heating to 150........ Can't stay there very long or the honey darkens noticably. I do that for creamed honey, flash heat to remove any crystals already formed.

Actualy freezing it will accelerate it if its already started. It won't get worse WHILE its froze, but after you take it out it will go faster.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry, freezing just keeps it in it's current state. You'll somehow need to warm to remove the crystals.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Right, that's what I getting at, the need to warm these plastic bottles without deforming them. I wonder what is the minimum range of temperature that will dissolve crystals.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

My honey is unfiltered and unheated (beyond temperatures available in nature), so it begins granulating within a month or two, and there's certainly no room for 20+ gallons of honey in my freezer.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

110 will retard granulation for a few months generaly (some types less) with 20 gallons, I would just buy a botteling tank set it at 105-110 and your good to go. only need to turn it on when you want to bottle. a good used one runs 250-300 bucks for a jacketed tank.

to un-crystalize my wood box/heater is set at 110. HDPE bears are fine in there, but it can wrinkle the lable if humidity is high.


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

If you are thrifty, consider looking into plans for DIY chicken incubators that use a water heater thermostat. I have never built one, but my recollection is that the thermostat is connected in a circuit with an incandescent bulb. An online search using the term "chicken incubator water heater" turns up a diy video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPNsEkMGu5Y.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

That's an interesting idea Chemguy, I already have a Hovabator Genesis, 12 volt supply, it could be adapted to do the job, might need a relay.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Like I said above, keeping the liquid honey at 90-95 degrees will keep it liquid, but if it is already crystallizing you will need a little more temperature. I put crystallized buckets in the sames refrigerator (warmer) but turn the temperature up to 105 and leave it for 2 days. It will be liquid. I do this for the honey that I make into creamed honey. I do that in late fall (or early spring if I was lazy) since 57 degrees is easy for us around here then. But most of the time my honey has crystallized by then. So two days at 105 fixes that.

PS: I wired a computer fan into the system to come on when the light bulbs come on.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

In my experience, freezing preserves the flavor much better than heating. Next time, avoid getting in this situation and keep your honey frozen till you're ready to fill and sell. If I was getting a premium for honey, I'd invest in a freezer just for this.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree with Barry.
When honey is frozen, the molecules cannot move, hence cannot crystallize. Honey is supposed to cream best between 10 & 15 degrees C and under that is harder to crystalise as teh molecules find it harder to move .


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you keep honey just warm enough to keep it liquid over time the honey will darken. Knowing what you know I wonder why you puit honey in these containers before it's time to sell them. Or, really, knowing your honey will crystalize anyway, why would you put honey in Invert containers to begin with. Passing the problem on to your customers you are.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

sweetas said:


> I agree with Barry.
> When honey is frozen, the molecules cannot move, hence cannot crystallize. Honey is supposed to cream best between 10 & 15 degrees C and under that is harder to crystalise as teh molecules find it harder to move .


Is that the same as 57 dgrees F, the optimum F temperature at which honey crystalizes best?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Some plastics do not do well in the freezer. Some chemicals are released from the plastic into food or water when frozen. Some plastics also do this when heated. Just because a plastic container contains food does not mean it is stable with freezing temps or when heated.


----------

